
FlyElephant as a tool for calculations in C++, R, Python, or Octave - m31
http://flyelephant.net/blog/flyelephant-as-a-tool-for-calculations-in-c-r-python-or-octave/
======
aleksalp
Thank you for info!

------
iagsav
it is very interesting!

